# Elite miracle one gate operator problem



## wlcm2ericcntry (Dec 1, 2009)

My elite miracle one gate operator has recently stopped working correctly. THe gate begins its motion but half way in its track the gate stops and the reverse safety alarm takes effect. When opening and closing the gate manually it is also very diffucult. Any ideas what is wrong?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

_Any ideas what is wrong?_


The reverse safety alarm is malfunctioning.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*gate*

too much tension. it might be working correctly. Try some WD-40 all over the moving parts


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to agree with both above. 1st try lubricating all the moving parts, you will probably find the hinges are rusted and this is why you have problems opening and closing it manually. If the gate moves freely then you may have a bad safety switch as magnettica stated.


----------



## wlcm2ericcntry (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for the support but after i lubricated the hinges and moving mechanical parts the problem is still existent. The hinges on the gate work perfectly its the motor in which im worried about. It could be the sensor but why would it be defficult to move the motor when its in nuetral? Would it be something more mechanical?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Unhook the motor and swing the gate manually to be sure it is the motor. You must also realize that when swinging the gate manually with the motor attached you are also having to overcome the mechanics of the gearbox.


----------



## wlcm2ericcntry (Dec 1, 2009)

it is for sure the motor. the gat swings freely with it disconnected. So any ideas on what i can do to fix the motor?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

What led lights on the circuit board are on or off or blinking before and after this happens?


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you check the mechanics of it all, bars are not bent in any way. what is the tension on the chain as it starts opening and closing can you see it bounce around does it stay real tight? It could be overtightened also. I dont think its the motor. why would it work halfway and then trip out on the tension? I would try adjusting the gate and making sure the wheels dont stall out in that spot also.

Good luck these things can really suck.


----------



## jruis101 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a few ideas of what it could be. Please email me at [email protected] if you want. My guess is that the internal lock went out so your opener is having to fight its own weight plus the gates. Their is a way to remove this


----------



## milanrat (Apr 7, 2011)

*same issue*

I've got the same issue going on. I've swapped main boards, batteries even limit switches, WD40d the whole mechanism and it still happens. I don't want to buy a new motor as they are very expensive. It went through one complete cycle and I thought it was fixed but it started it again. That would lead me to suspect a short somewhere or problem with one of the wires in the bundle?? The motor is making a wierd noise though (never has before) and I may take it apart to clean / lube it. Any other thoughts before I go there?

Thanks


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

milanrat said:


> The motor is making a wierd noise though (never has before) and I may take it apart to clean / lube it. Any other thoughts before I go there? Thanks


Check your mounting hardware to make sure that the pivoting points aren't binding. Sometimes the hardware will sag or come out of alignment and it will need to be bent back into place. 

Sometimes if a bracket gets stressed or the motor unit becomes unlevel..or even if the gate post itself becomes out of plumb, it will cause the symptoms that you are describing. 

One thing that I learned (the hard way) is that if a gate post is not properly set, over time, it will begin to sag and lean. Depending on the length of the gate, a 1/8" movement of the post can translate to being as much as a 2-inch difference on the far end.


----------

